# template guides



## Ishmael Moreno (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone make a template guide for portercable with an 11/16 OD?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ishmael

Not that I know about but you can make your own,some of the brass guides have extra meat on them so you turn it down to 11/16" ( 17.4498 mm )  like the one I made......see below....

Note ****** MilesCraft makes a 17mm one as standard item that may work for you..but you will need one of the Turn-Lock base plates to use it on your router...

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-Ro...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1243632848&sr=1-3

=========



Ishmael Moreno said:


> Does anyone make a template guide for portercable with an 11/16 OD?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ishmael and welcome to the router forum, good you could join us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Ishmael.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Ishmael welcome to the router forum


----------

